# Any Tips For Working With Plywood At Home ? (With Few Tools)



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

I have been working on a few homemade slingshots. I don't have many powertools. I have some woodworking experience with handtools (planes, chisels, etc). I have read multiple posts here and finally decided to give it a go with 3/4 plywood (7 layers). I am cutting using a jig saw. After cutting a rough shape, I have been working on shaping the fork to my liking...but I have been very frustrated since plywood can not be planed or carved as solid wood. The main problem to me is that plywood splints if filed aggressively. And a rasp seems to make the problem worse. So if I use a very light touch I can "shape it" but I already have glued top layers that chip in the process. Sanding with a drill and a drum sander attached to it seems to work better. Also a dremel does ok (but seems to burn the plywood). I see a lot of people use routers to shape and round up plywood but i don't have that. Do you guys have any suggestions to work on the plywood by hand?

Thanks!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Use masking tape or self adhesive book covering on the outer surfaces. This helps a lot with the chipping aspect.

Higher grade ply's are much easier to work with. Birch ply is great.

Always shape towards the centre, never towards the outside or you will chip away the outer layer.


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Hrawk thanks for the tips. I will try them!


----------



## mopep (Mar 13, 2012)

_Posted Today, 05:48 AM_
_Use masking tape or self adhesive book covering on the outer surfaces. This helps a lot with the chipping aspect.

Higher grade ply's are much easier to work with. Birch ply is great.

Always shape towards the centre, never towards the outside or you will chip away the outer layer._

I thought it and he said it









hope your slingshot wil turn out great...greatings from denmark D:


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
First: don't go cheap with the material. Nothing more frustrating than gaps and cracks between the layers discovered during the work.
Second: less revs and you won't get the plywood burning.
Third: buy a narrow blade for the jigsaw with the smallest teeth as possible and cut close to the given shape. Less material to get rid of. I have a 5mm wide blade for cutting steel - it works like a charm with plywood. Even better with the round wolfram blade.
For rough shaping I use 40-60 grit sand paper wrapped around sticks with different diameters and shapes - better with the plywood than rasps.
Cheers
Rafal


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

If you are going to file, use second cut files to shape, use half round profile. 
On sandpaper, use double sided carpet tape to hold it on your sanding blocks and with care it can be peeled off.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't give up on the Dremel tool. I t works out like a charm for me . Try a course sanding drum and or a cutting bit. Fine results.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

All the above! Some great advice there!


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks everybody. I cut some strips of 60 grit sandpaper and went at it. Perfect! BTW, if you want you sandpaper strips to last longer (especially when sanding in a rounding motion), apply duct tape to the back of the sandpaper. it will last way longer (won't break).


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Just a few pick of 2 slingshots I am working on:

















































Both are 3/4 plywood from ACE hardware. I cut the outlines with a jig saw then using sand paper bands (80 and 150 with Gorilla tape backs) and some files (regular and needle files) I shaped them to my liking.

Thanks guys for all your tips. I really appreciate them.

Now to finish them. I am thinking boiled linseed oil and then wax. I tried to finish the V one with polyurethane stain (Benwood) and it was a bad choice. So we'll do a basic finish. I considered wipe on poly too but I will try the boiled linseed oil on these 2 babies.

Of course TheraBand Gold bands and pouches I made from some suede I had available (from another hobby).


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Actually I just finished them with Formby's Tung Oil. I will apply 2-3 coats (12 hrs in between) and then wax. I am thinking of using: Howard Feed-N-Wax! Anybody is familiar with these products?


----------



## JLM (Sep 20, 2012)

Howard Feed n Wax is great! Fast, easy and beautiful satin finish. Also nice and easy to fix scratches or dings, just hit it with 400-600 grit sandpaper and reapply Howard's. Slings look great! There is great satisfaction in shooting slingshots you built with you own hands!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice work, love the low fork profile!


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

thanks JML and BlueDanube.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Go to harbor freight,, 20 dollar trim router!!!! 
Works as good as a 140 dollar dewalt trim router!!
I own both, so i can attest


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Me personally, im not as exp as most of the builders on the forum, but i am a seasoned woodworker, and in my OPINION ,i wouldnt go nuts on sanding the veneer on the plywood


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Also, when you use poly, i dont go over 400 grit between coats, its just overkill, it makes for a gripless finish


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the tips adarondack! I am new to this as well but I do have moderate experience woodworking. Very little prior experience with plywood.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Ya, i go for baltic birch ply, also, find out if theres a local
"Larrys lumber" in your community, their voidless plywood will be much better than lowes or home depot. 
Plus, most of them will sell it by the foot!! No prob. 
I learned the hard way!!


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

I've built now 1/2 dozen plywood slingshots. I have found that 3M sandblaster sandpaper works best (and last longer). Wrap a 3inch x 11 inch piece around a 1 inch dowel and go at it. This works great to shape curves. I am using 80 grit, 120 grit and 220 grit. Also needle files for corners/details work fine without causing tear/splinter. This specialty file: Nicholson 02375 works great for shaping and filing. As somebody suggested before, use files towards the center of the plywood and avoid going to hard at it or you'll get splinters on the top layer. BTW, 3M sanblaster finishing pads are excellent to use between coats. My 1st two slingshots are curing. I will post picks in a few days after waxing. I hope this info helps another newbies. I am hooked now! Plus my son loves this stuff too! (yeah, right! That's what I tell my wife!!)


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Those are looking good.


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

So here is the "Phoenix" plywood slingshot finished:

















Finished with 3 coats of Formby's Tung oil and then buffed with 2 coats of Johnson's paste wax. Thera Band Gold 3/8 inches, no taper. Pouch is leather I got from eBay. It looks good and feels great in the hand. I am experimenting with stains as I don't like the looks of the plywood (too light for me). I will post pics of the other slingshot when finished. Thanks to everubody for their help.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice work!! You really have put your knowledge to work!,, very nice shooters, i love plywood, its easy to work, easy to finish, and their are very few hardwoods that would hold up as well,
I gotta try one of those designs


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## wahirsch (Oct 15, 2012)

Are these your first venture into making slingshots? I have to say - I'm impressed!

What advice would you give someone who is about to give this a try for the first time, drfrancov?


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks. I am new to this and to working with plywood. I do have some basic woodworking experience. The little I know about slingshots has come from this forum and youtube. I have compiled a playlist of useful videos that you can access here: Slingshot Stuff. I hope it helps you. There are so many other things I don't know, but that is what the forum is about.


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
Buy some plywood and off you go








You will know more afer the first frame than afer dozen of "how to" topics








Basics are here








Cheers 
Rafał


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

You will do just fine. , be sure to post your final prouduct!!, and have fun!!


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

I bought a set of Jumbo Needle Files. They are great for slingshot making/shaping. I first tried regular/standard files but they are kind of big for doing this (even the round ones). Then I tried needle files and they are just too small and not as aggressive. So I bought this Jumbo Needle Files and I finished yesterday in a couple of hours a plywood Phoenix slingshot. I am very please with the size (easy to handle) and the fact that they are not as aggressive as a rasp but they do take material quickly. I use the triangular file and then the round file to make grooves on my forks to attach the bands. I hope somebody finds this info helpful.


----------



## wood'n'rubber (Jan 25, 2012)

I need some round files...


----------

